# Where to go Ice Fishing this weekend?



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

What are all your thoughts? Where are you guys going? I was thinking either Deer Creek or Jordanelle, but have never fished those two through the ice and have no idea where to locate at. Should I just pick a spot and try it out? I would like to go to Strawberry but if it is still slushy I dont. It has been cold so maybe it will be worth the trip. Anyways what are your thoughts?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

There's a bunch of us thinking of going to the 'Nelle this weekend and maybe Currant Creek. I have never ice fished either of these so I guess we'll see how it goes


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

I was thinking the Berry too. I would think that with all this very cold weather this past week, we should have solid ice to fish. I may be wrong, I have never ice fished the Berry before or any lake in Utah for that matter. If anyone has a good place to go and wants a tag along, let me know. I've got the auger


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

From what I hear of the Berry fishing has been slow lately, and slushy. Deer Creek seems to be the place to go lately. I havent been to either this year, so I am only going off what I have heard. Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone know if you can get a wheeler on Jordanelle?I cannot decide where to go in the morn


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I think you probably can. There's a group of us going to the Rock Cliff arm in the morning.

From what I remember about the RC boat ramp, it's pretty steep and narrow. I think your wheeler will be fine though. If you have any trouble getting up the ramp, you can always throw it in 4 and get a running start.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

maybe I'll see you up there,I have been sitting here for hrs trying to decide where to go.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The boat ramp is easy....Not sure about the 'ice' though...


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Im trying to decide if I wanna go fishing or coyote hunting. O|* Its like someone giving me a hundred bucks and telling me its the last hundred bucks I will ever have to spend at sportsmans and I have twenty minutes to figure out what Im gonna buy.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Im trying to decide if I wanna go fishing or coyote hunting. O|* *Its like someone giving me a hundred bucks and telling me its the last hundred bucks I will ever have to spend at sportsmans and I have twenty minutes to figure out what Im gonna buy.*


Now THAT'S an analogy for you. :lol:

Think of it this way:

You probably won't feed your family a coyote, right? Bait is cheaper than ammo. :mrgreen:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> huntducksordietrying said:
> 
> 
> > Im trying to decide if I wanna go fishing or coyote hunting. O|* *Its like someone giving me a hundred bucks and telling me its the last hundred bucks I will ever have to spend at sportsmans and I have twenty minutes to figure out what Im gonna buy.*
> ...


I got a ton of ammo that I need to go spend so I can reload some rounds. Also, I hate keeping fish, my wife likes it when I do so I just tell her that I only caught a couple small ones and let them go.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Or I could go drive around the state shooting big game animals, small game animals and protected animals.










































With my camera that is.


----------

